# Facemask questions



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

How well do facemasks work? What are some good ones out there? and how would you feel about a heated facemask or neck warmer?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never worn one personally. I've ridden in temps down to -20 and still never worn one. I generally sport a beard in the winter and that nullifies my need for one. If I ever have a job where I can't have a beard, then I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I've never worn one personally. I've ridden in temps down to -20 and still never worn one. I generally sport a beard in the winter and that nullifies my need for one. If I ever have a job where I can't have a beard, then I'll probably pick one up.


Goin the Grizzly Adams way huh?Thanks for your input man.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't really sport a good grizzly for my job, so I do rely on them pretty heavily.

My coat has a built in balaclava, which is normally enough. It's very thin, but enough to block a little wind, and any snow.

Last trip out though, the wind was just crazy, with 100% whiteouts at the top of the mountain, so I did go buy a bit of a heavier duty one. Honestly, couldn't even tell ya the brand. Just a standard thicker neoprene one that velcros at the back of my neck.
Cost $12.99


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Under Armor Hood - 25 bucks.

Buy it, wear it, love it.

You'll find most people here will recommend it.










PS - And if you dont wear a beanie or helmet you look like a ninja going down the mountain.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyler gerbing said:


> How well do facemasks work? What are some good ones out there? and how would you feel about a heated facemask or neck warmer?


Heated facemask/neckwarmer? Maybe if it was -30 degrees. I personally love wearing a facemask, especially on the lift. It is really effective against the wind chill. Keeps my face nice and toasty too. I have tried Seirus comboclavas and fleece lined bandanas. I actually really liked both, but they tend to start trapping your breath causing little spitcicles to form on the inside. I recently purchased an Under Armour Hood. Feels really comfortable. I haven't tested it on the slopes yet, but I picked it up because:

1. I swear by Under Armour because their cold gear has always worked exactly as promised

2. Everyone and their momma recommended the UA Hood in this forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok,thanx.

Is there any downfall with the UA mask?Top of your head get too hot?Not breathable enough?Price?Color options?material?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyler gerbing said:


> Ok,thanx.
> 
> Is there any downfall with the UA mask?Top of your head get too hot?Not breathable enough?Price?Color options?material?


If your head gets too hot, you can pull the top down so you are only using the mask. Same thing with the mask. If you get too hot, just pull the mask portion down. You can even pull the whole thing down to use as a neck warmer. The material is fucking great. Sorry, I had to curse because that's just how good UA materials are. The fit will be a little tight if you have a bigger head like me (I'm 60cm), but doesn't bother me at all. The material is really light and thin like other UA cold gear compression apparel. Price is around $25. As for colors, the current year line up comes in Red, Blue, Navy Blue, White, and Black. I think there is a sand one too for this year, not sure.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

The sand one looks tits. I like.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Really

An EPIC thread about this very topic and you have to start a new thread.:dunno:

Really








Everything you ever wanted to know and some things you probably didn't (bandana code), about facewear. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/11124-epic-bandanna-face-maskthread.html


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Going to try this for the year. 

The Levitation Shop - Lev Balaclava


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

The UA mask wasnt my cup of tea... one its too heavy material for my taste and kept fogging my goggles.. also it wasnt very long and when just wearing a hoody actually had some gaps where I had skin exposed. Now I have a thin mask that came with a DC jacket that I use and a Levitation Project mask as well


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Not a UA fan at all.

I just use turtle fur, or you can go buy a piece of fucking fleece from wal mart and make one stitching and you are gold.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a fleece lined bandana made by seirus, can pick one up anywhere. Ya do a /search for facemask threads though there a couple good ones on the these boards. I never used face cover either, this is my first year using face cover & i'll never go back.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> The UA mask wasnt my cup of tea... one its too heavy material for my taste and kept fogging my goggles.. also it wasnt very long and when just wearing a hoody actually had some gaps where I had skin exposed. Now I have a thin mask that came with a DC jacket that I use and a Levitation Project mask as well


The material was too heavy? They must have changed it this year because the one I got is incredibly thin. I can see why people might not like the fit though. It fits pretty snug like the rest of their compression gears. Mine also covers the neck to about collar length. I have a 60cm head so I'm sure it is longer for normal head size people.

Anyone else have input on the UA hood about its thickness and length? Curious to see if they modified it this year.

My other favorite is my fleece lined bandana. I will still use that one in warmer conditions. When it is 20 and below, my breath freezes on the fleece forming little spitcicles.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I picked up a cheap $12 on last year and really only use it on really cold days. Some night riding gets a bit cold and I use it then but otherwise I do without. 

I like the looks of the UA. I will have to check that one out. We have a UA outlet here so I might go see if I can pick one up a bit cheaper.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

The UA hood is the bomb. Many, many, many people on here have attested to that fact. Sure, some don't like it but they seem to be a slim majority. All this said, the UA _should_ have a longer neck, as it does run a bit short. However, I fixed mine. I cut the turtle neck off a beat UA cold gear shirt I had, and sewed it to the bottom of my UA hood. Total heaven.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sedition said:


> The UA hood is the bomb. Many, many, many people on here have attested to that fact. Sure, some don't like it but they seem to be a slim majority. All this said, the UA _should_ have a longer neck, as it does run a bit short. However, I fixed mine. I cut the turtle neck off a beat UA cold gear shirt I had, and sewed it to the bottom of my UA hood. Total heaven.


Weird, the one I got, 2010 model, covers my neck just fine.









I wear a mock coldgear too so looks like it will do. Don't mind my huge head


----------

